# freshly painted room. help?



## XxXsusieqXxX

hi,
so I spent about 3+ hours painting one wall in my room today and taping the ceiling stuff up. with one 5minute break, just realised I wasnt meant to do that :/
its a low voc paint made by crown.
I now feel sick aswell but do most evenings so I doubt its to do with paint.

I can't sleep on the sofa tonight because dads staying in the living room and the sofa would kill my back.
the spare room is being used as storage until mine and LO's rooms finished .
so my only choice is to sleep in my room that still smells of paint :( was hoping low voc would mean less fumes and they aren't too bad but still make me feel a bit unsure :/

do you think it will be okay to sleep there tonight? 
will get my dad to paint the rest tomorrow and move some stuff back in to the room so I can stay in the spare tomorrow. 
any ideas? I have the Windows open and fan on xxx


----------



## mariep

I have no idea, my parents painted mine for me because of that reason.
They did not let me go in that room, or my sisters room since it was painted as well.
They even got the fumeless one or whatever its called. I can't think.


----------



## emyandpotato

It's not ideal but it'll be fine! Some things are unavoidable and if you live in a city you probably get way more fumes just from the air in general, you're only noticing the paint cos you're not used to it. Keep the room as ventilated as possible and put a fan by your window to circulate the air if you have one. I painted the nursery and our bedroom and it didn't do my LO any harm that I know of :flow:


----------



## mariep

I guess my doctor said I would be fine as long as all the windows in the house were 
open, and I guess you could have the nursery door closed off right now, and window
and fan on to TRY and get it out. Maybe if you had one of those masks to wear at
night lol that would help; but who has thoses ha.


----------



## sequeena

You should be fine just keep the room well ventilated. I spent 2 days painting my sons nursery a few months back, I just kept the windows wide open (took a few days for the smell to disappear).


----------



## x__amour

You should be fine. :flow:


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

Ty :) decided to sleep in the painted room last night after deciding that some people sleep in rooms full of cigarette smoke smell every day and that probably contains more chemicals than the paint. 
made sure I only did a little painting today and have had two fans running and the big Windows open to let the fumes out. it still smells kind of bad in here but the spare rooms still full of boxes so I'm now on to my second night in the painty room. hopefully I won't wake up dizzy again tomorrow + hopefully the last wall will be done :) 
just hope LO is still okay in there :( I feel bad giving them all these fumes to put up with. :(

xx


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

emyandpotato said:


> It's not ideal but it'll be fine! Some things are unavoidable and if you live in a city you probably get way more fumes just from the air in general, you're only noticing the paint cos you're not used to it. Keep the room as ventilated as possible and put a fan by your window to circulate the air if you have one. I painted the nursery and our bedroom and it didn't do my LO any harm that I know of :flow:

I live in the countryside lol so I think that could be one reason I'm sensitive to the smell, I'm used to fresh air  
x


----------

